# smoking belt



## bigbubba1989 (Sep 8, 2010)

2006 brute force 750 30" backs, hmf, jetted, snorkeled..... almond p/red s springs with a new belt. wot in high after about 30 seconds it starts smoking out of the belt exhaust. any clue why had the same setup before on 3 different bikes and had no issues. :1zhelp:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably Deflection.



Oh, and WOT on 30 backs..... Regardless of springs. Just not a good combination. One day people will learn that speed and large aggressive tires don't mix. :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Did you clean all of the debris from the old belt out ?
Did you clean the clutch and inspect it to see if it is glazed from the previous belt break ?
What does WOT mean ??


----------



## bigbubba1989 (Sep 8, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Probably Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and WOT on 30 backs..... Regardless of springs. Just not a good combination. One day people will learn that speed and large aggressive tires don't mix. :bigok:


been doing it for 18 years open dirt roads as far as i can see! 



monsterbrute750 said:


> Did you clean all of the debris from the old belt out ?
> Did you clean the clutch and inspect it to see if it is glazed from the previous belt break ?
> What does WOT mean ??


wot= wide open throttle 

yes cleaned everything to mimb directions. no just changed it little peace was gone in other one. changed belt and went to almond at the same time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dude..... You cant have been doing it for 18 years. These kinds of mods have only been on the market for like 8. Anyway.. good luck fixing your belt. Keep hauling *** with that set up, we'll keep helping you fix what you break.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

AHHHH....Wide Open Throttle.
I have a buddy who runs 30" Backs and we run 'em pretty hard and fast paced through trails. I'll ask him what set up he has.


----------



## bigbubba1989 (Sep 8, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Dude..... You cant have been doing it for 18 years. These kinds of mods have only been on the market for like 8. Anyway.. good luck fixing your belt. Keep hauling *** with that set up, we'll keep helping you fix what you break.


lol well i have been riding on big tires like a bad out of *** for 18 years. just had no clue why it started smoking. seemed like mimb was very informative on brutes so i was going to ask before i started changing stuff around. i mostly ride mud but we run on dirt roads to and from and between.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'M THINKING GLAZED AS WELL, BUT THE WOT AND 30" BACKS I ANOTHER STORY IN ITSELF....LOL:bigeyes:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

WOT on 30s will definitely stress the belt, clutches and everything else...I am betting needs deglazing also, plus deflection needs to be checked again


----------



## bigbubba1989 (Sep 8, 2010)

ill have to tear it apart this week and see what it looks like


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Talked to my friend with 30" Backs. He has a 750 and runs red/almond. But he changed weights. He will run his WOT but not for long lengths of time. He has never had an issue with the belt. Just tie rod ends LOL !!!


----------



## bigbubba1989 (Sep 8, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Talked to my friend with 30" Backs. He has a 750 and runs red/almond. But he changed weights. He will run his WOT but not for long lengths of time. He has never had an issue with the belt. Just tie rod ends LOL !!!


well i have stock weights maybe i need to change them :34: i normally dont hold it for that long i was messing around with a rincon lol just thought it was odd


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck. Hope you figure it out soon and get back on the trail....:bigok:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Deglazing has to be the answer if the belt deflection is OK...IMHO.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

My vote also goes to the glazed. I'm running 30 backs, and I can go wot all day long and never have any issues with the belt smoking, only in really bad mud i do. I have definitely had tie rod and tie rod end problems though, Lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Talked to my friend with 30" Backs. He has a 750 and runs red/almond. But he changed weights. He will run his WOT but not for long lengths of time. He has never had an issue with the belt. Just tie rod ends LOL !!!


I RAN GOLD PRIMARY/RED SECONDARY (ALSO HAD AFTERMARKET WEIGHTS, BUT DONT REMEMBER WHICH ONES) WITH MY 31'S AND 32'S WITH ONLY 1 ISSUE EVER....BUT THAT PEANUT BUTTER MUD IS SOME BAD STUFF....JCTGUMBY WITNESSED THAT FIRST HAND AT MUD MADDNESS QUITE A WHILE BACK....

THE CREEK BOTTOM LOOKED DRY ON TOP....BUT THE BRUTE QUICKLY SANK TO THE FRAME WHEN I GOT IN THE CREEK BED.....:flames: JUST SMOKED THE BELT A LITTLE AND GLAZED THE SHEAVES PRETTY GOOD. HAD BELT REPLACED AND SHEAVES CLEANED AND WENT AT IT THE NEXT WEEKEND...


----------



## Supa Dexta (Aug 16, 2010)

What type of belt, and is it turning the right direction.. 


....Get the simple stuff out of the way first.


----------

